# Troy-Bilt Snowblower Engines



## CanadianPilgrim (10 mo ago)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2015ish 26" with a Troy-bilt 357cc engine (about 24 horses!).

I know nothing about these engines. Anyone have experience to share with me, please?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Troy-bilt does not manufacture engines as far as I know, and 357cc is not equivalent to a 24HP engine.

I have the 357cc engine on a 30-inch Cub Cadet, and it is a strong, quit monster.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Troy Bilt and Cub Cadet are both made by MTD.
MTD uses Powermore engines manufactured in China. 
The 357cc would be approximately 12-13 gross HP, plenty of power for a snow blower. 
They seem to be decent engines and on par with other Chinese made Honda clones.
How many hours on the engine and if it had regular oil changes are key factors when buying a used engine.



MTD Canada


----------



## CanadianPilgrim (10 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Troy-bilt does not manufacture engines as far as I know, and 357cc is not equivalent to a 24HP engine.
> 
> I have the 357cc engine on a 30-inch Cub Cadet, and it is a strong, quit monster.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Who Makes Troy Bilt Engines? (Answer Explained)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CanadianPilgrim said:


> Anyone have experience to share with me, please?


The Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2690 XP Snow Blower I gave to my son has the 208cc Powermore and it has performed quite well. I would imagine that the 357cc would be a good 12ish GHP engine as @Ziggy65 said. For reference, a Honda GX390 is about 13 Gross HP and 11.7 Net HP, while a GX340 is about 11 GHP and 10.7 NHP.


----------



## CanadianPilgrim (10 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Who Makes Troy Bilt Engines? (Answer Explained)


The article at this link reads a lot like an advert.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

CanadianPilgrim said:


> The article at this link reads a lot like an advert.


The simplest answer is Troy-Bilt neither makes the machine nor the engine. MTD makes the machine, Powermore makes the engine. Troy-Bilt is nothing more than a marketing name.


----------

